# What is this called?  Insert, lid??



## towhead (Oct 1, 2010)

What would be the correct term for the clear one on the left?  The top is basically flat, and the inside has a smaller rim to fit inside the jar....and what would be the other part to go with this-a ring?  3 1/2" wide. Thank you  -Julie


----------



## woody (Oct 1, 2010)

I'd call it a lid, Julie.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 1, 2010)

I vote insert. It looks like a Frenches Mustard jar that used a threaded band.


----------



## recusant (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a plain one like that and wondered what it might be.Is that script on it? Looks like it says Ball.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 1, 2010)

Here's a French's, it's RB 1037


----------



## towhead (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Woody and Eric!  It does look like yours Eric. 

 Yes Armand, it does say Ball on it. 

 -Julie


----------



## coreya (Oct 1, 2010)

Its a ball glass insert used with a canning jar during the transition between the zinc lids and the dome type lids. 40's - 50's area perhaps a little early or later.
 here is the way it's used and a presto, atlas, ball and an early presto. Hope this helps.


----------



## diggerdirect (Oct 1, 2010)

As far as what its called, I'm thinkin the two terms are pretty much interchangeable. Even redbook flip flops some, ie: RB 268 Ball jar calls this type a lid, and rb1037 french's jar lists as an insert.   [8|]  Al


----------



## woody (Oct 1, 2010)

When you buy the new canning jars of today with the two pieces it is called the lid and the band.


----------



## towhead (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info Corey, Al and Woody!  Now I got it!  Thanks Again - Julie


----------

